# AMTRAK: The Tricia "Patty" Saunders Story



## FastTrax (Nov 19, 2021)

https://history.amtrak.com/blogs/blog/amtrak-voices-tricia-patty-saunders




__ https://www.facebook.com/AmtrakCareers/photos/a.721618364561778/985051304885148
		



www.usatoday.com/picture-gallery/travel/2016/03/28/what-riding-amtrak-was-like-in-the-1970s/82340360/

https://blog.amtrak.com/2016/03/tricia-saunders-amtrakstories/


----------

